# Silver Cymbal's PVC Sprinkler?



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Anyone built and used Silver Cymbal's PVC sprinklers? I don't have a sprinkler system, so thinking of building a couple, and curious about people's experience with them.

https://youtu.be/-hfIMgxZpVQ


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

I built a similar one last summer. Same base but used an in ground rotor sprinkler. Work well except can be a little tipsy.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

I built a similar one last summer. Same base but used an in ground rotor sprinkler. Work well except can be a little tipsy.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I built some PVC sprinkler bases once. They worked fine, but I use these now.

They are nice and smooth so they drag easily when moving sprinklers, and the outlet is threaded 1/2" NPT so it is easy to adapt whatever riser/sprinkler you want to use.


----------



## kaij_15 (Jul 28, 2019)

If you build it a little closer to the ground, they seem just fine.

The one Ware posted will be darn close on cost to build a set from PVC piping.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Ware said:


> I built some PVC sprinkler bases once. They worked fine, but I use these now.
> 
> They are nice and smooth so they drag easily when moving sprinklers, and the outlet is threaded 1/2" NPT so it is easy to adapt whatever riser/sprinkler you want to use.


Have you had rust issues? Many of the Amazon reviews-- even the good ones-- say this is a problem.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Bermuda_Rooster I haven't had any issues. I don't drag them across concrete or anything so the coating on the outside is still in good shape. I also drain and hang them on the wall in the garage when not in use.

Even if they had to be replaced every few seasons, I would guess the ~$12 is pretty cheap compared to the accompanying water bills.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

@Ware : Cool! I may have to give these a try. I've tried PVC for below-ground plug-in sprinklers and had issues with leaks, so a solid above ground product sounds much easier.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

I've built two following Silver Cymbal's plans. They work well and I like that they can be connected together. However, they're not very heavy.


----------

